# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.1 >  Отличия фалов обновлений (updsetup, updstp_20, updstpb, updstpo, 1CD, SUPER, setup)

## vanzann

Здравствуйте. 

Проясните, пожалуйста, чем отличаются файлы обновлений?

Как я понимаю:
1. файл с суффиксом _updsetup - для стандартного обновления конфигураций, рекомендованного фирмой 1С.
2. файл с суффиксом _updstpb - для перехода с базовой версии на проф.

Тогда для чего файлы с суффисками _updstpo; _updstp_20; _setup; _1CD; _SUPER_setup и _CF?

----------


## Ukei

_updstpo - переход с Базовой для 1
_updstp_20 - переход с ред. 2.0
_setup - полный дистрибутив, установка + обновление
_1CD - новая чистая база
_SUPER_setup - установка, обновление и все переходники
_CF - файл конфигурации

----------

autokh (29.04.2022), vgulkevic (04.08.2020), wasshome (29.10.2020)

----------


## Rugar

Подскажите пожалуйста!
чтобы на ВДГБ перейти с 2.0.31 на 2.0.66 мне надо качать TSZHBase_2.0.66.41_CF.zip  или TSZHBase_2.0.66.38_setup.zip (468.31 MB)?
затем обновив конфигурацию для перехода на платформе на 8.3 мне TSZH_3.0.70.5_keyless_setup.zip (1.15 GB) подойдет, или нужно TSZH_3.0.68.1_keyless_CF.zip (579.68 MB) ?

----------


## Ukei

> Подскажите пожалуйста!
> чтобы на ВДГБ перейти с 2.0.31 на 2.0.66 мне надо качать TSZHBase_2.0.66.41_CF.zip  или TSZHBase_2.0.66.38_setup.zip (468.31 MB)?
> затем обновив конфигурацию для перехода на платформе на 8.3 мне TSZH_3.0.70.5_keyless_setup.zip (1.15 GB) подойдет, или нужно TSZH_3.0.68.1_keyless_CF.zip (579.68 MB) ?



 - Вам нужно скачать последнее доступное обновление, распаковать его, зайти в папку, куда установилось обновление и посмотреть файл UpdInfo.txt - там будет написано с каких релизов умеет обновляться эта версия. Запоминаем номер самого младшего релиза, качаем его и повторяем все действия пока не добремся до текущей версии. Так не придется качать лишнего. Обновление ЦФ-ом тоже возможно, но там куча нюансов, которыем могут привести к ошибкам, но не вылезти сразу.

----------

Rugar (02.06.2019), yuranniaep (13.10.2019)

----------

